# probleme envoi mail avec iphoto sur boites mail orange !



## telemarkeur (28 Avril 2009)

bonjour j'ai un probleme avec iphoto 09, en fait et je ne sais pas si ca le fait a d'autres, mais quand je veux envoyer une photos ou plusieurs photos a mon pere sur sa boite mail orange par le biais de iphoto en cliquant sur le lien courrier en bas a droite, et bien il ne recoit pas cette derniere, juste le numero de la photo soit dsc 00....blabla, bref il a le message mais pas la tof
alors que si je fait l'operation suivante de m'envoyer la photo sur ma boite hotmail, puis de l'envoyer en faisant transferer de ma boite hotmail a son mail orange et bien la ca marche...j'en deduit donc que iphoto n'aime pas les boites mail orange, et que ca ne marche que sur hotmail??
merci de m'aider

Note du modo : tout ce qui touche à internet et à ses applications, c'est dans "Internet et réseau", on déménage !


----------



## telemarkeur (1 Mai 2009)

tu veux que je fasse un copié collé?
oups jene sais pas comment faire..
merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

iPhoto aime toutes les boîtes mail. Moi-même, j'en envoie sur différentes boîtes mail (Free, Orange/Wanadoo,...) et ça marche très bien.

Ton père a-t-il un Mac ou un PC ?

Si c'est un PC, as-tu coché l'option "Toujours envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows" dans Mail ?




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## boninmi (12 Mai 2009)

Il semble y avoir un réel bug, côté Orange semble-t-il. J'ai bien iPhoto 09. Je coche bien la case "Pièce jointe compatible avec Windows". Ma fille, sur son PC, ne parvient à lire que les caractères codant la photo, le WebMail d'Orange ne décode pas et la pièce jointe n'apparaît pas. J'ai donc testé un envoi à moi-même, avec consultation du message envoyé sur le WebMail: même résultat. Par contre, Apple Mail sur mon ordi, récupère correctement via le serveur pop d'orange la photo envoyée.

Test analogue avec gmail: le WebMail de gmail, lui, récupère correctement la photo envoyée dans les mêmes conditions.

Il s'agit donc bien, à mon avis, d'un bug Orange. Je conseille de contacter le service client, de demander la correction du bug, et en même temps un geste commercial, il arrive qu'ils consentent une gratuité d'un mois.

Je suis intéressé par tout réponse sur ce sujet. Cordialement.


----------



## silvio (13 Mai 2009)

Même souci
Double même, car ma femme utilise Entourage :
Pas de possibilité de cocher la compatibilité Windows, ni de spécifier une taille pour les images
Seule solution pour l'instant : les faire glisser sur le bureau, puis dans le mail


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Je suis chez Orange mais je n'utilise que Gmail pour envoyer des mails. Et ça marche très bien.


Mail gère très bien les 2 comptes (Orange et Gmail).


Pour créer un compte Gmail, c'est ici.


----------



## silvio (13 Mai 2009)

c'est un choix de sa part d'utiliser Entourage
elle n'a pas voulu utiliser Mail, donc ce n'est pas pour tout gérer dans Gmail
et elle a déjà un compte Gmail pour une autre utilisation


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Ma réponse était une réponse générale, qui comprenait le problème de bonmimi.

Pour Entourage, je ne sais pas. Je ne l'utilise plus depuis que je suis sous Mac OS X.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mai 2009)

Il y a d'autres solutions, du genre compresser en zip. Il n'en reste pas moins que le bug du WebMail d'Orange (bien préciser, car le WebMail de Gmail décode de façon correcte et la consultation via Orange et au moins certains logiciels de messagerie de PC semble correcte) est anormale. Le mot que j'ai mis sur le formulaire de l'assistance Orange n'a pas eu d'écho pour l'instant, même pas la réponse automatique.


----------



## FlnY (19 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suis chez Orange mais je n'utilise que Gmail pour envoyer des mails. Et ça marche très bien.
> 
> 
> Mail gère très bien les 2 comptes (Orange et Gmail).
> ...



ayant des problemes d'envoi de courriel avec mon adresse mail chez orange j'ai choisi de prendre gmail comme serveur d'envoi , seul problème a chaque fois que j'envoi un mail que ça soit avec n'importe quel boite mail configuré sous mail lorsque l'on reçoit mon email c'est avec mon adresse gmail.com
alors que j'aimerai que cela corresponde a la boite avec laquelle j'envoi le mail
est ce que quelqu'un connais ce souci ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2010)

Si tu utilises le serveur d'envoi de gmail, c'est normal que ça passe par ton adresse Gmail. Où est le problème ?

Et puisque tu as une adresse Gmail, fais-en ton adresse principale et tu ne t'embêteras plus avec les problèmes des mails Orange.


----------



## FlnY (19 Février 2010)

en fait j'ai 4 adresses et chacune a une utilité bien précise et j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de pouvoir envoyer des mails a partir d'autre adresses en ayant comme serveur d'envoi gmail car il marche très bien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2010)

Ce serait plus simple d'utiliser ton adresse Gmail pour cet usage.


----------



## FlnY (19 Février 2010)

d'accord merci du conseil


----------



## Aliboron (19 Février 2010)

floune13 a dit:


> j'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de pouvoir envoyer des mails a partir d'autre adresses en ayant comme serveur d'envoi gmail


Si Pascalformac passait par là, il te dirait que dans les "Paramètres" de Gmail, onglet "Comptes et importation", on peut choisir d'envoyer avec une autre adresse de messagerie 


_Mais avec tout ça, on est largement sorti du sujet initial du fil, me semble-t-il..._


----------



## FlnY (19 Février 2010)

merci je viens de tester , ça marche !!


----------

